# Development :-)



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Parents





































Any tips on getting them to the next step ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

porkchop48 said:


> Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done, Kristy.

Now I would recommend the following:

1.Make sure you cover the eggs while ensuring that they are exposed to mist/high humidity (ie. if you see the mucus turning yellow or being hard add more water)
2. once I see the tads wriggling about and darkening up I usually pull the whole clutch (just scoop up the surrounding area, spag, leaf litter, dirt and all) and transfer to a ff cup with the tads upright.
3. I then usually proceed to mist lightly until the tads start to trickle into the water. If they don't come out easily I would wait a day or so leaving a little water in the bottom of the covered cup to collect any tads that fall.
4. Once you have collected the tads I usually transfer them into a glass or plastic enclosure with a few almond leaves on the bottom, a ton of aquatic plants, and tannin rich aged and treated tap or distilled water treated with RO right minerals.
5. I feed lightly every few days, and do partial water changes siphoning out some of the waste accumulation. 
6. they will grow very quickly and will come out larger in my experience if you feed frequently and do frequent water changes. 
7. as for food, I use a mix of a bunch of different available items, I'm happy to send you some in the post if wanted. its worked for me in rearing over 100 mantella tads this season with no sls. if kept warm they can morph out in 40-50 days or so. 

8. and most importantly, good luck!!!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

and just realized that you name isn't kristy.. sorry, i know she was asking about milos recently as well.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

stemcellular said:


> and just realized that you name isn't kristy.. sorry, i know she was asking about milos recently as well.


 
Yes my name is actually.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Actually?? Is that a family name?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

porkchop48 said:


> Yes my name is actually.


ok, well sweet! good luck!


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

congrats and good luck with the tads. keep us posted.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations. Which species of Mantella is it? It looks like aurantiaca but they seem the wrong shape?


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats... and i belive they are milo correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

johnc said:


> Congratulations. Which species of Mantella is it? It looks like aurantiaca but they seem the wrong shape?


Mantella milotympanum John. You can tell them apart from aurantiaca by their black ears and more granulated skin, they're also a bit smaller but you can't really tell from pictures.


----------



## PensRule (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats Kristy! Hope they all turn out.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Thank you Stem for the good advice. I was not sure how to handle their tads. 

Mantella milotympanum is what they are. Sorry I always screw up the spelling. 

Paulo these are the ones i was telling you at out last meet up that I was looking for a few more  I was so happy to get one clutch let alone two.

Checked on them today and they still looked good. Seems to be some tads that are farther behind in development. and some that are very very active in their eggs.


----------



## ASM_rider (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats awesome...goodluck i hope you get some healthy babies.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Very Sweet Kristy!!! keep on breeding them.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Guys.

Well a few of them made it to tads. I thought they all went bad from the looks of the top layer of eggs but as I started pulling out the spag strand by strand I found some swimming tadpoles. 

They are some tiny tiny tads.

So now what to feed them? Stemcellular I seen you said you feed them a mix of different foods. ..... Can I take you up on that offer?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

porkchop48 said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> Well a few of them made it to tads. I thought they all went bad from the looks of the top layer of eggs but as I started pulling out the spag strand by strand I found some swimming tadpoles.
> 
> ...


sure, shoot me your address via PM and I'll get it out tomorrow. right now, just layer the bottom of the tank with almond leaves and feed sera micron, fish flakes, etc.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have almond leaves. I will search for Sera micron.

Thank you so much


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Checked on the tads this morning. They are growing, active and seem to still be doing well.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

The tads have almost doubled in size  

I added a new proven female to the trio which now makes it 2.2. I added her early this morning and the chirping has not stopped. She is a chubly little thing so I hope to find another clutch soon.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice! My Milo's have laid a couple of clutches but neither developed. Good luck!


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm still wishing I jumped on Rich's milos awhile back. Maybe I'll just scrub some off of you, Kristy like the good ol' days.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

bLue_reverie said:


> I'm still wishing I jumped on Rich's milos awhile back. Maybe I'll just scrub some off of you, Kristy like the good ol' days.


 
Holy heck you are still alive.... I would have thought you would have been the next body to wash up in my river 


I hope to have plenty to go around come spring/summer  Keep them fingers crossed...


tads are still growing. They love that food that stemcellular sent me. No soon does it hit the water and they are swimming all over the place. 

Thank you again


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

No problem, if you feed daily/every other day (with appropriate water changes) and keep temps in the low 70s you should see full gosner development within 60-70 days, maybe sooner. My aurantiaca already have back legs forming!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

The new big female










And some of the tads. Growing like weeds


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

any update on these guys?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

The last tadpole finally died actually a few days ago. 

I put the adults through about 2 weeks no spraying and have started in the last two days or so started soaking the tank again. Lots of constant calling going on so I will keep an eye on the two females for the "weight loss" look and then start eggs hunting.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats A SUPER SWEET FAT FEMALE YOU GOT THERE!


----------

